# Drug called Viibryd



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

Asked gyn for a mild anti-depressant for mild depression and anxiety and thats what they gave me. On-line I read about lots of side effects including insomnia. I'm only 6 weeks out from d-day so I"m not sleeping as it is. Anybody know about this drug or have suggestions for something else? What about celexa?


----------



## nomoretogive (Oct 29, 2011)

cantmove said:


> Asked gyn for a mild anti-depressant for mild depression and anxiety and thats what they gave me. On-line I read about lots of side effects including insomnia. I'm only 6 weeks out from d-day so I"m not sleeping as it is. Anybody know about this drug or have suggestions for something else? What about celexa?


I have never used the one you were prescribed, but I have had experience with both Celexa, and its sister, Lexapro. Lexapro was FABULOUS, and loved it; it worked quickly, gave me tons of energy, I lost weight, and I just felt good on it.

You would think Celexa would work the same way, given that it's almost the same drug, but it didn't do anything for me...except cause severe constipation. 

I just recently asked my PCP for something again and we are trying Pristiq. So far I love it. Very few side effects, great energy, increased focus, and feeling like I can conquer the world.

A lot of docs discount Prozac because it's older and they have so many new ones to choose from, but it has a history of working well, so that's another one to consider. 

Sorry, forgot one that might help with the sleep part, too. It, too, is an older drug, Trazodone, but it works fabulously in instances like this. It's actually prescribed off-label for sleep, and, trust me, you'll get some rest on it  I refuse to use any of the newer sleep meds like Ambien, but when I was experiencing some long-lasting insomnia a few years back, Trazodone did the trick fabulously. 

There are tons of ADs out there, so if the one you were given doesn't work, by all means talk to doc and experiment with another one. Just make sure to give it an honest try, as most of them take a month or better before you get the full effect and can make a determination whether it's going to work for you or not.


----------



## Schill (Dec 7, 2011)

Give St Johns Wort a try. Its a herbal remedy you can buy almost anywhere. It does what most mild depression drugs/medication do and with very little side effects.

Some people get sensitivity to light. I've noticed a little bit myself but my overall mood much better since taking it.


----------

